# My Rescue Puppy...what is she?



## SandraPZ (Apr 20, 2013)

Hope is 14 lbs, almost 13'' from paw to shoulder and 7" from paw to chest. Seven months old. She is very springy jumps up about 2 foot straight off the ground over and over again. HIGH energy friendly loves to chew on bones. Smart easy to train. She is a rescue dog so I hove no idea what she is. I would love to hear what you think she could be. I have Beagle mix...Beagle mixed with what? Thank You!


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Possibly Beagle-- Chihuahua....


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

I can see the beagle very obviously....springy? maybe a terrier of some sort?


Sorry my brain won't stop yelling beagle.


----------



## SandraPZ (Apr 20, 2013)

The papers I got with her from the shelter and the vet who fixed her guessed Beagle mix on one of the papers and Chihuahua mix on the other. I have a Beagle and have had a Chihuahua I dont see the Chihuahua in her. But it could be... Thank you for your guess


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

JRT or Rat Terrier, maybe.


----------



## SandraPZ (Apr 20, 2013)

Willowy said:


> JRT or Rat Terrier, maybe.



Maybe she does have a longer neck than normal. Like the Jack Russell Terrier.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm with others on the beagle/chi. I don't actually see anything there that looks like JRT or RT - maybe a tiny bit of rattie in the nose and in the leg length. I am, admittedly, mostly used to seeing standard rat terriers.. I think mostly what I'm seeing is 'beagle moderated by something little and fine boned with shorter ears', though.


----------

